
How magicians control your mind - robg
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2008/08/03/how_magicians_control_your_mind/?page=full
======
jessewmc
Interesting topic, but the article is unfortunately almost completely lacking
any real information! It's basically a tease.

Would be really interesting to see more in depth writing on the subject
though.

~~~
icey
If you're really interested in it, there is a psychology book out there that's
actually a great basis for getting started:

Influence: The Psychology of Persuasion by Robert Cialdini:

[http://www.amazon.com/Influence-Psychology-Persuasion-
Busine...](http://www.amazon.com/Influence-Psychology-Persuasion-Business-
Essentials/dp/006124189X)

It's marketed as a business / marketing book, but it is probably on the book
shelf of every one of the magicians / mentalists that this article refers to.

------
gunderson
that's awesome... my favorite magic trick is this one:

<http://www.penguinmagic.com/product.php?ID=1703>

The video demo is pretty incredible.

~~~
gecko
The problem with the video demo for this particular trick--indeed, the video
demo for virtually ANY trick--is that you're seeing the best-possible
performance. Don't get me wrong; I've seen this stunt performed in person, and
it's pretty impressive. But I do consider this to be a compendium of best-
possible outcomes, with a willing audience and a very skilled magician.

~~~
gunderson
True he's very good, but the dvd is him teaching how to do it. I'm not as good
as he is, but I've fried people with it.

~~~
icey
We're getting into "Not Hacker News" territory, but if you're into Luke
Jermay, I'd recommend checking out Wonder Words; it's got some interesting
tools in it. It's a bit dated at this point, but makes for a good foundation.
You also have to remember that Kenton used to run around dressed like a
wizard.

~~~
gunderson
Cool I'll check it out.

------
blogimus
I'm sorry to say I can't help but think of Blaintology.

